# 300 in progress



## pondhopper1 (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## bigbrute09 (Mar 10, 2009)

looks good


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my sister would love that lift. she has that same bike.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

dang nice looking 300


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

good lookin bike. it USE to be a twin to mine, now it makes mine look like a lil baby bike lol


----------

